# Norwood Skidmate



## Wismer (Jul 29, 2007)

When we purchased our Lumbermate, We got a skidmate as well for the ATV.

It's a really neat concept, some great engineering on their part. You can see it best in the last picture. After choking the log and hooking it to the slide, as you drive forward the resistance of the log pulls itself up the silver bar, raising the end of the log off the ground.

and here is the construction of it:


----------



## IndyIan (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks good, what do they rate if for? Size and weight?


----------



## Wismer (Jul 30, 2007)

To quote Norwood "You can pull a 20 foot, half ton log"

I haven't used it much, but it seems a 20 inch log would be plenty big, not necessarily the atv wouldnt be able to pull it, but it wouldn't lift off the ground very far. I like to see the log off the ground as much as possible, because a dirty log is brutal on blades and chains.


Craig


----------



## MJR (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello Wismer. You seem to have a very well stocked shop (from the pictures from your assemble of your mill). Why didn’t you make your own arch? The Norwood arch is very $$$. Don’t get me wrong, you are giving me equipment envy. Best of luck with the new toys.


----------



## The WoodButcher (Jul 30, 2007)

MJR said:


> Hello Wismer. You seem to have a very well stocked shop (from the pictures from your assemble of your mill). Why didn’t you make your own arch? The Norwood arch is very $$$. Don’t get me wrong, you are giving me equipment envy. Best of luck with the new toys.



*Hi All, I have the LM2000 as well. I couldn't stand the price of the Norwood arch, so I built mine and it works GREAT. *


----------



## sawyerDave (Jul 30, 2007)

*skidder arch*

That was the same arch that i used as a general pattern, when I built my logging arch, it is a good set up, just a little small for my needs. I built one out of an old sprayer axle, some big 20" rims and schoolbus tires. Ended up heating some 1-1/8 " cold rolled steel to form the lifting bar, and even that bends and flexes under the load of a 28" poplar 18' long. I also built a little dolly out of a tow dolly to carry the other end of log, so I don't pack the log full of mud!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 30, 2007)

My buddy has a Norwood arch, and i've seen him pull some really big logs with it, easily heavier than 1/2 ton! If i didn't have bigger equipment, i'd buy or build one myself... Norwood has a real nice design with there's....

Rob


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jul 30, 2007)

Awesome rig Woodbutcher!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jul 30, 2007)

sawyerDave said:


> That was the same arch that i used as a general pattern, when I built my logging arch, it is a good set up, just a little small for my needs. I built one out of an old sprayer axle, some big 20" rims and schoolbus tires. Ended up heating some 1-1/8 " cold rolled steel to form the lifting bar, and even that bends and flexes under the load of a 28" poplar 18' long. I also built a little dolly out of a tow dolly to carry the other end of log, so I don't pack the log full of mud!



WHERE'S THE PICS!!!!!


----------



## Wismer (Jul 30, 2007)

I would of liked to build myself an arch, but my dad decided he want the norwood arch, so we got it. At least I'll be able to look at it, take the features I like and build a new arch but with some improvements. It seems to be pretty dyno-mite except I wish it would lift the logs higher off the ground.


Craig


----------



## Wismer (Jul 30, 2007)

Woodbutcher,

What engine do you have on your mill? I opted for the honda 13, Speed wasn't really a concern for me. Anyways, did you have any trouble with the initial start of the engine? So far I haven't been able to get her going, but I haven't had too much time to try. I have over choked it and got it to backfire so far, but not much more than that. It sounds like it wants to go, but something is missing, maybe air in the line or something?

Thanks

Craig


----------

